# Cómo hacer un localizador gps o gsm ?



## josedick (Feb 27, 2007)

Hola amigos, me gustaria que alguien me ayudara a hacer un localizador gps o gprs para localizar mis perros de caza ya que son muy despistados y se me pierden con frecuencia

Saludos


----------



## ELCHAVO (Feb 27, 2007)

De que pais eres ?'

eso depende donde te encuentres, pues en colombia podrias usar el servicio de localizacion GPS,  con el que monitorean los vehiculos para la seguridad o simplemente control de los vehiculos en las empresas.

LO MALO, es que el dispositivo no se podria ponersele a un perro ya que es una cajita grande, no se a nivel mundial si ya exista la tecnologia en funcionamiento total para hacer el tipo de seguimineto que necesitas con el chip que vi en discovery channel que se implanta subcutaneamente y sirve para lo que planteas.


----------



## niten (Feb 28, 2007)

Creo lo que necesitas es algo asi como un radar, algo que solo tenga alcance en tu terreno(limite de distacia), y eso tambien me interesa un mini-gps.


----------



## josedick (Feb 28, 2007)

Gracias por ayudarme, soy de españa. 

Me gustaria utilizar algo parecido al localizador de flotas que me comentas pero no se
que programa utilizar y como hacerlo. ¿Tu sabes como hacerlo?

Tambien me han comentado que con un telefono movil se podría, este me enviaria un mensaje con las cordenadas de su localizacion y luego estas serían dadas a un mapa o programa para saber donde esta.
Pero no sé, no tengo ni idea.

Si alguien puede ayudarme.

Saludos


----------



## Drfumasa (Mar 31, 2007)

hola... viendo este tread se me ocurre una posible solucion a tu problema...

que te parece usar un radiofaro... puede ser lo suficientemente peque;o para que lo pongas en el perro y luego, si necesitas buscarlo usas una antena unidireccional para rastrear la se;al...

con los diagramas talvez te puda ayudar alguien con mas conocimiento, espero que la idea sea util...


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 31, 2007)

__A ve que estudiemos el caso, lo que solicitas es que con resistencias, condensadores, diodos y cuatro circuitos integrados, un esquema con el que fabricar el localizador, ¿es así? Pues veo mucha oscuridad, veo un túnel laaaaargo y oscuuuuro. Si tan facil fuera el diseñar un aparato de estos con cuatro componentes, ¿no crees que en los todo a cien los venderian en packs de a 12?


----------



## gaston sj (Mar 31, 2007)

pues creo que algo con sistema de rf no muy complicado lo podria hacer si nesecidad de ser tan pesimista ..saludos


----------



## JV (Abr 1, 2007)

Hola josedick, te dejo algunos comentarios:

1. GPS no es lo mismo que GPRS, el primero es una tecnologia de posicionamiento y el segundo es una tecnologia de comunicacion de datos sobre la red celular

2. el equipo necesitaria un microcontrolador con un trabajo de varias horas de programacion

3.seria muy voluminoso

4.como indica gaston sj, con un sitema de RF se podria hacer en forma mas simple, un emisor de no mucha potencia y un receptor con antena direccionable. Esta es una opcion de poco tamaño conparada con la anterior.

Saludos..


----------



## lcv (Abr 1, 2007)

Hola.

En el mercado ya existe algo similar, un movil con gps pero son bastante caros.
 Yo estoy pensando hacer algo parecido para localizar perros  de caza.

Mi idea es la siguiente:
Coger una antena gps(bluetooth), una buena costa sobre 80 Euros y una mala 40.
Coger un movil normalito (a ser posible pequeño y barato).

Enlazar los dos mediante bluetooth, en el movil habria que poner una aplicacion(por ejemplo en java) que leyera las coordenadas y las enviara mediante sms al numero que le indiquemos, o que esperara ha recibir un mensaje concreto para enviar la posicion.

Las pegas de esta solucion son:
Duracion de las baterias del gps y del movil.
No todos los moviles tienen bluetooth, ni implementan con java toda la interface.
Zona de cobertura de los telefonos.
Habria que proteger todo el sistema de la intemperie.
El volumen serie algo grande pero no demasiado para perros de caza.

Posibles soluciones.
Se podria dotar al sistema de una bateria auxiliar (mas coste y peso)
Buscar moviles que soporten toda la interface, o usar por ejemplo symbian(nokia)

Otra opcion:
Cambiar el medio de transmision de la posicion.
Si cambiamos el telfono por un transmisor de RF, y cogemos ademas un receptor.
Esto implicaria coger un trasmisor y un receptor de la banda adecuada que admita transmitir datos digitales (no es facil de encontrar, ni barato) o con moden.
Creo que esto se complica mucho.

Voy a intentar probar  la primera opcion porque tengo todos los elementos, y ya os dire algo.

Un saludo.


----------



## enriqxxx (Abr 5, 2007)

bueno soy nuevo en este foro y yo estoy haciendo s circuito.. pero me interesa hacer un pequeño modulo gps con salida serial.. temgo ya algo programado con pic y con celular lo q me falta son los datos d posicionamiento.. ya q esto c lo colocare a un auto y lo controlare a distancia sin depender totalmete d una empresa... saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Abr 6, 2007)

enriqxxx dijo:
			
		

> bueno soy nuevo en este foro y yo estoy haciendo s circuito.. pero me interesa hacer un pequeño modulo gps con salida serial.. temgo ya algo programado con pic y con celular lo q me falta son los datos d posicionamiento.. ya q esto c lo colocare a un auto y lo controlare a distancia sin depender totalmete d una empresa... saludos



la verdad, ya hace años que instalamos sistemas de localización en vehículos. El mundo de los localizadores ha evolucionado mucho, hasta el punto que ya son muy accesibles por precio/calidad.(unos 300E) 
Por cierto, no es obligado depender de una empresa, ya que esto es un servicio opcional que uno activa si quiere previo pago. En los localizadores, tu programas los teléfonos a los que quieres que se realicen las llamadas de alerta y los teléfonos de SOS, como por ej.. el de tu móvil, el de tu casa y el de telepizza si quieres.
Podeis echar un vistazo a GEMEL, cobra, serpistar, patrol. Combinan gps, gsm en un módulo muy compacto y fiable. Desarmé uno para ver su contenido, y creo que haria falta un buen tutorial y buena herramienta electrónica e informática para disponer de uno de fabricacion casera.


----------



## josedick (Abr 6, 2007)

Gracias amigos pori ntentarme hecharme una mano, siento mucho no contestaros antes pero es que e estado muy liado y con diferentes problemas y no e podido contestar.

Saludos


----------



## cesarduna (Oct 10, 2007)

Espero ansioso tus avances "lcv"


----------



## RedByte (Oct 10, 2007)

josedick: creo que para tus perros de caza, necesitas algo paresido a esto:

http://www.sportcan.net/Coll_local.htm

Espero que te sirva, Saludos.


----------



## blogElectronica (Dic 22, 2007)

Ha pasado ya un tiempo, pero si sigues pensando en hacer un localizador, he publicado en mi blog como realizar un pequeño localizador GPS con un modem Siemens. He publicado el código fuente también para quien lo quiera.

http://www.blogelectronica.com/java-xt65-siemens-jsr179/

Salu2.


----------



## BruceAQP (Jul 15, 2008)

Saludos gente de este gran foro, soy nuevo tambien y ando tras este interesante proyectito GPS con salida serial, o algo mejor control de flotas en tiempo real....(GPS con un RF serial) nose quien podra darme una mano.....

Saludos.


----------



## prenteria (Nov 17, 2010)

ELCHAVO dijo:


> De que pais eres ?'
> 
> eso depende donde te encuentres, pues en colombia podrias usar el servicio de localizacion GPS,  con el que monitorean los vehiculos para la seguridad o simplemente control de los vehiculos en las empresas.
> 
> LO MALO, es que el dispositivo no se podria ponersele a un perro ya que es una cajita grande, no se a nivel mundial si ya exista la tecnologia en funcionamiento total para hacer el tipo de seguimineto que necesitas con el chip que vi en discovery channel que se implanta subcutaneamente y sirve para lo que planteas.



buenas noches me interesa este localizador por favor enviarme la informacion de como fabricarlo

hola muchachos ayudenme con este proyecto enviandome materia y los pasos de como hacerlo
gracias espero su respuestas


----------



## loyemer (Dic 14, 2010)

Hola amigos disculpes*,* quisiera q*ue *m*e* ayudaran*,*  bueno*,* tengo un automovil pero quiero que a trav*é*s de un mensaje de texto poder apagar el automovil y que este a su vez me de las coordenadas de un modulo gps*,* lo quiero hacer yo ya q*ue* el instalar ese sistema *e*n mi ciudad es muy caro , y *h*e estado viendo módulos gps y gsm de una página de internet y son baratos*, *quisiera q*ue* alguien m*e* ayude q*ue* módulos gps y gsm elegir y c*ó*mo puedo comenzar a trabajar*,* agrade*z*co su cooperaci*ó*n


----------

